# Zogg's Stash! (The Bandwidth Destroyer)



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Alright, I've not been smoking for exactly one year!!

I figure now is a time as any to inspect all my cigars for mold/bugs/damage/etc. make sure all the babies are coming along nicely :moony:

As of Wednesday, the 31st, I'll have been a part of this amazing community for a full 365 days!!


We'll start today with my cooler, tomorrow my humidor (as i expect some cigars tomorrow :whoo: )

This is what's sitting in the cooler and my little humidor at the moment..

First up, all of it, My humidor, my cooler, my dry box, and my little desktop humi (first humidor I got.. its a CAO vision box lol)



The vision is my infused smoke humidor, which ive smoked all of them but one.. cao karma sutra, and it has my little smokes as well..




and my dry box, which had the nights smoke in it already


holds at about 58%

And now.. Onto the.. Coolah..



Opened up..


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

(pic per post limit)

Starting from the top working down.. first off, the obsidian box has 10 obsidian gordo's and some singles

Next up, the relic box.. has well.. 23 relics in it! (i bombed one away, ive yet to try them!)



up next, a box of felipe gregorio white band fat boys:



Things start gettin' fancy..



One of those coffins is empty, i smoked one of the cigars (heavenly!!!) and am resting the rest of them for special occasions. I gifted the other missing coffins 




Now the pvnisher box (two turned ones have been smoked)



And some cabaiguans..


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

and last but not least, assorted boxes:


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice stash!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

nice MF box ya bastard!


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice Stash!!!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

humidor time!



Drawer 1 (bottom drawer):



Drawer 2:




Drawer 3:




Drawer 4:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Drawer 5:




Drawer 6:




Top Drawer:





and happy to say... all are well! Back to the humi for another year of slowly being picked up and murdered with fire for you!


----------



## nothung (Aug 22, 2011)

I dont even know what half of that loot was?? sweet.


----------



## dacken (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow zogg that is one very nice collection. 

I am going to try and get together with zybert, we should all find some time and have a good smoke together.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

just counted and i have 340 cigars, if you include all the ones ive smoked.. ive gotten more than 1 cigar per day since joining puff. thats bad! XD


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Golly Paul that's a lot of good smoking bro, Very very nice!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Quite the stash for only 1 year!! Congrats?? LOL


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

dacken said:


> Wow zogg that is one very nice collection.
> 
> I am going to try and get together with zybert, we should all find some time and have a good smoke together.


Oh really? 

shoot me a pm we can organize somethin'


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Well it sure would take a few moments contemplating what to smoke first out of your collection.

RE Tatauaje: I smoked the one on the left last night, first Tats I've had. Not bad, I love the size. The Tats on the right in your picture, did a band rip off the wrapper or was it made that way?

RE Padilla: Whats your favorite so far?


----------



## dacken (Aug 23, 2011)

Yea i will have to figure out times i still have to tell him i was thinking it would be good as i dont get to see him alot


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice stash Paul & thanks for sharing the pics!

Also, good on you for gifting out your better stuff....thats character


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Somebody waxed your skis with oil and then oiled the slope....you're so out of control that I am smiling here.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice looking stash, Jeeze, one year and in college. Nice job bro.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Thatbis quite the selection. Thanks for sharing brother.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Dang Paul, that is one nice stash, congrats!!!! And by the way did anybody else catch those two nice big toes in the picture of the box of Cabaiguans being displayed!!! How Long those puppies been resting!!!!LMAO 

One Helluva Stash For Only 1 Year!!!!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> Well it sure would take a few moments contemplating what to smoke first out of your collection.
> 
> RE Tatauaje: I smoked the one on the left last night, first Tats I've had. Not bad, I love the size. The Tats on the right in your picture, did a band rip off the wrapper or was it made that way?
> 
> RE Padilla: Whats your favorite so far?


The bandless smoke is a Tatuaje Face. I have yet to try one but I hear they're damn good and equally hard to find.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Paul even though i'm being a bit redundant, that is awesome. I really like the look of your humidor too, real classy. But according to your math "i have 340 cigars, if you include all the ones ive smoked.. ive gotten more than 1 cigar per day" it sound like your not smoking enough. Do you need any help with that? arty:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

dacken said:


> Yea i will have to figure out times i still have to tell him i was thinking it would be good as i dont get to see him alot


How do ya know mike? threadjacking my own thread ftw


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Johnpaul said:


> Paul even though i'm being a bit redundant, that is awesome. I really like the look of your humidor too, real classy. But according to your math "i have 340 cigars, if you include all the ones ive smoked.. ive gotten more than 1 cigar per day" it sound like your not smoking enough. Do you need any help with that? arty:


hehe. Yeah, when i firts started and through most of the year up until say.. late april, i only smoked 1 per week, ive only "picked up" my smoking regularity this summer to 2-3 per week so no, i really havent smoked THAT many! :O



Cigary said:


> Somebody waxed your skis with oil and then oiled the slope....you're so out of control that I am smiling here.


What skiing?

dont start with me on that slope of $$...


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

Great collection of a wide variety of sticks you have.. can't wait till my skull and bones and late harvests come in.. smoke yourself a good one just for having such a nice collection


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Mmmm very nice! :tu I'll take an Avo, Tat Black & Padron Natural to go please! :beerchug: sweet little collection you have growing there. Good job bro! keep em coming in. :tu


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i feel like this is going to be me in a year lol. ive already filled one of my humidors with about 30 cigars. tomorrow i have a 50 count humi and 10 more sticks coming in the mail. and ive only been a member here for about 2 weeks! lol 

great looking stash, man! i hope mine looks like this in a year!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

neil said:


> i feel like this is going to be me in a year lol. ive already filled one of my humidors with about 30 cigars. tomorrow i have a 50 count humi and 10 more sticks coming in the mail. and ive only been a member here for about 2 weeks! lol
> 
> great looking stash, man! i hope mine looks like this in a year!


just contribute to the community and i would be surprised if you arent. most of those singles were bombed to me


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

Zogg said:


> just contribute to the community and i would be surprised if you arent. most of those singles were bombed to me


i dont know how much i can contribute since ive only been smoking for about a month lol but thats crazy! looks like there are a lot of generous people here! i bet my wife would kill me if i had that many cigars lol


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I drool every time I see that box of MF. Very nice stash.


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

Sick stash dude!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I keep on thinking punishers and obsidians are the same thing. How do they taste?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Great stash


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

User Name said:


> I keep on thinking punishers and obsidians are the same thing. How do they taste?


the pvnishers are... interesting. i did a review on em

obsidian i had my first of a few days ago, it was really tasty for such a young stick. a bit sick though, definitely letting the rest sit more than a month.


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow. Awesome stash! How are those relics? Ive been tempted to pull the trigger on a box of them to sit aside for a while.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

MrLexus said:


> Wow. Awesome stash! How are those relics? Ive been tempted to pull the trigger on a box of them to sit aside for a while.


havent had one yet, ill let you know though!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Quiet an ass you have there Paul...I mean *STASH* there Paul! :mischief:

Looks great brother, and looks like you have some good smoking ahead of you!!!


----------



## jbgd825 (Aug 26, 2011)

Very impressive sir!


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

I thought I was the only one that liked those Punishers lol

Nice looking stash and nice Bowflex too


----------

